# ITEC Massage In Australia



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi was wondering if anybody has experience getting RPL (Recognised Prior Learning) in Australia. 

I am aware that my ITEC Holistic Massage Diploma does not meet australian equivalant, what I am interested in finding out is how much of the Australian Cert IV course will my ITEC diploma count for and what paper work will I need to prove this.

I studyed 5 years ago so only have my certs and exam results will this be enough paperwork to go through RPL?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I think you'll need to go through VETASSES for your skills assessment, not RPL. RPL is for IT based skills: 

Massage Therapist 3494-11 - Australian Skills Recognition Information

I'd suggest you contact an agent re your diploma as they will be able to immediately tell you if it's enough to apply. We have a few agents who post on here, SOMV (Veronika) posts fairly regularly and you can contact her via her signature.

Good luck
Dolly


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Dolly,

My OH is the main applicant and he is a painter so he has already done TRA etc. From what I have read VETASSES is only for assement to migrate to Australia and does not allow you to work as a Massage Therapist in Australia. If so I need to know what route I need to take to be eligable to take up employment once there any clues?


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

lisaG said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> My OH is the main applicant and he is a painter so he has already done TRA etc. From what I have read VETASSES is only for assement to migrate to Australia and does not allow you to work as a Massage Therapist in Australia. If so I need to know what route I need to take to be eligable to take up employment once there any clues?



We are currently in the process of visa application - I am doing an education assessment through NOOSR to get my qualifications assessed to see if they meet the criteria. My agent has advised me of this and there are certain forms that you need to get completed. I would say do this and get as much information as you can together. The assessment costs 400 AUD . any questions just let me know


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> We are currently in the process of visa application - I am doing an education assessment through NOOSR to get my qualifications assessed to see if they meet the criteria. My agent has advised me of this and there are certain forms that you need to get completed. I would say do this and get as much information as you can together. The assessment costs 400 AUD . any questions just let me know


Hi thanks for your info, can i begin this process before arriving in australia? This would be great to get a head start before arriving so I can choose what college and subjects I need to complete my qualification to meet australian standards.


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

I think if you go and get your skills assessed depending on what courses you do they could well meet ozzies standards. I am doing mine now and Im not even in Oz. It can take from 2 - 6 months for your quals to be approved. I presume that you are finished studying? How many ITEC dips do you have? what are they in?


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> I think if you go and get your skills assessed depending on what courses you do they could well meet ozzies standards. I am doing mine now and Im not even in Oz. It can take from 2 - 6 months for your quals to be approved. I presume that you are finished studying? How many ITEC dips do you have? what are they in?


Thanks will look into getting my quals assessed with them, a lot of conflicting information about this process on the web. Yeah I finished studying 4 years ago, I did the ITEC Holistic Massage Diploma and The ITEC Indian Head Diploma. 

From what I've read they don't fully qualify for a cert IV in Oz, but i'm not sure how much they cover. What kind of paper work do they look for? All I have is my certs and employer references will this be enough?


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

Im not sure exactly HOW they assess things but maybe 2 diplomas from ITEC would qualify you for the equivalent of one Aussie Diploma but I cant be sure.

If you are getting an educational assessment done they will look for the following: 


For EACH qualification held please provide:



- award certificate for each diploma (x 3)

- each page of the transcript of your marks/grades showing subjects and hours, and information on the back of the transcript (x 3)*

- evidence of change of name if your name is now different from the name on your qualifications (eg. marriage certificate, deed poll)

The certificates or diplomas need to be certified as being true originals - I am getting this done by my agent 

*if the transcript does not show the hours studied, you will need to obtain a letter from the education institute confirming the hours of study for each subject and the codes for grades if not listed. - now this was the difficult part. Letters need to be on the schools letter head and also stamps - transcripts from ITEC wont suffice

Where possible, please also provide a course outline / syllabus for each diploma you undertook applicable at the time you studied your course. 

Plus you need to complete the NOOSR form which includes


1. Primary and Secondary education details

2. For EACH diploma held, please complete page 2 of the attached (Post Secondary Qualification)

Any questions let me know!

Suzanne


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> Im not sure exactly HOW they assess things but maybe 2 diplomas from ITEC would qualify you for the equivalent of one Aussie Diploma but I cant be sure.
> 
> If you are getting an educational assessment done they will look for the following:
> 
> ...


Wow thats great info suzanne, thanks a mill, will start gathering all required docs, let me know how you get on with yours too

Thanks again

Lisa


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

No problem - any questions just let me know!

apparently it takes a while for the ed assess to come through so fingers crossed 

Suzanne


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> No problem - any questions just let me know!
> 
> apparently it takes a while for the ed assess to come through so fingers crossed
> 
> Suzanne


Actually where are you at in your visa application? Were just waiting for our WA SS to be granted, think were about two weeks away from getting it. My police checks were done in March, so we will have to enter before then so i better get my scates on to get my skills assesed would be so great to begin working ASAP!


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

We are only at the beginning - Applying for SS SA so first I need to get my ed assessed and do vetassess and then SS. We are only at the beginning. Are you going on SS through your partner?


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> We are only at the beginning - Applying for SS SA so first I need to get my ed assessed and do vetassess and then SS. We are only at the beginning. Are you going on SS through your partner?


Yes he's a painter and decorator so we went and got his skills assesed through TRA in March, applied to WA in May and have been waiting since for approval, big back log due to so many people switching from general to state but sould only be another two weeks. 

Thats why i'm in limbo on my skills cause he's the main applicant and our agent is only advising us on his skills etc.


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

Well im getting mine assessed because I may be the main applicant - we both have to get assessed because we dont have 12 months defacto - we are working on it so lets wait and see. So basically you will be looking for a job and the fear is that your quals wont be recognised? I would check out with employers first to see if they will accept your qualifications at present - they might. massage etc isnt regulated so I think you can practice anywhere. Although they may be more inclined to pick people with Australian qualifications so you could get them assessed - you could email colleges who teach massage and ask their opinion

Suzanne


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> Well im getting mine assessed because I may be the main applicant - we both have to get assessed because we dont have 12 months defacto - we are working on it so lets wait and see. So basically you will be looking for a job and the fear is that your quals wont be recognised? I would check out with employers first to see if they will accept your qualifications at present - they might. massage etc isnt regulated so I think you can practice anywhere. Although they may be more inclined to pick people with Australian qualifications so you could get them assessed - you could email colleges who teach massage and ask their opinion
> 
> Suzanne


Yeah I did thats where I found about the RPL and that process, but got confused about that and the assement process. I posted to find out about this and if anyone had been through it, so is vertassess just for migration purposes then? Still confused.

The colleges I contacted said that I would need to go through RPL which i believe is costly and you need a lot of paper work to prove you subjects covered the same course work. 

They said my qualification isn't enough but didn't say how much of it will count to a cert IV. This is really what i need to know so I know which is more worthwhile. I may be better off going back and doing the whole thing again from scratch to get the australian Cert IV. You can't get insurance or anything without this minium requirment. 

But I was hoping that they were wrong and I could just get something to say I can work on arrival because i had trained overseas.


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean- RPL is for IT people - Dave is getting his RPL done as he doesnt have a formal IT degree.

Vetassess is basically to see if your qualification will get you through - I called them a few weeks ago and basically they do things on a case by case basis. If you have been told you need an RPL then I would go ahead and get your education assessed by the government and you never know your quals may be sufficient. I wouldnt go re-training unless I had to because of the cost. If you got over there and wanted to train some more maybe you could do this part time. Could you find a job that you could stick out for a year or two? 

My situation is a bit confusing - Im a qualified holistic therapist working as an office manager training for a degree in psychotherapy LOL! And even when I qualify my skills wont be recognised in Oz - I will have to go and get my degree assessed probably to get insurance aswell

Suzanne


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

surhythms said:


> yeah I know what you mean- RPL is for IT people - Dave is getting his RPL done as he doesnt have a formal IT degree.
> 
> Vetassess is basically to see if your qualification will get you through - I called them a few weeks ago and basically they do things on a case by case basis. If you have been told you need an RPL then I would go ahead and get your education assessed by the government and you never know your quals may be sufficient. I wouldnt go re-training unless I had to because of the cost. If you got over there and wanted to train some more maybe you could do this part time. Could you find a job that you could stick out for a year or two?
> 
> ...


It's never straight forward is it! I think vertassess is out for me as my diploma defo doesn't match up to australian Cert IV. Would be a waste of money and with the overseas department I can't submit an application until I have recieved my permanent residency card and have entered the country so will have to wait till i get on australian soil.

Thanks for all your help now I know exactly where I stand on this. Just have to pray all goes to plan with the visa were a step closer everyday anyway hope to travel by March, when are you heading over? Are you going to Adelaide? 

Were going to Perth or maybe regional depending on where my hub get work i'll follow in toe till i get sorted with something while i go through whatever hoops i have to, to get back to massage work.

Anyway thanks a million you've been very helpful indeed


----------

